# The biggest, bestest Jasper pic thread EVER (new camera!)



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Alpha, I have about a zillion new desktop pictures for you! 

Just bought a Canon Rebel XTI and a couple of Sigma lenses. WOW. HOLY WOW. What have I been missing!?

Enjoy the Jazz Man in all his muddy, wooly, wolfy glory! 










That wrecked blue jolly ball is supposed to be indestructible...









Om nom nom... I is vampire... my name's Jasper, after all...  Or maybe I is wolf!? What team am I supposed to be on? (No, not a Twilight fan, just culturally-informed  )









His weight is beginning to stabilize, though I want to see him put on a bit more...


















BTW - for anyone wondering - Jasper is doing 110% better! Ever since the warm weather hit, his attitude has just... snapped back to the animal I adopted last May. Extremely wierd. Looking back - the worst of it started around October when the temps fell. I honestly believe we may have been going through our first season of "Winter Wolf Syndrome" - even wolfdogs neutered late (like Jazz) can experience temperament changes through the mating season. He's gone from pacing constantly, to lazing around. He has learned Down, Touch/Target, and is working on Leave it (hard one for him). He now sits politely at his kennel and crate door and waits for me to cue him to exit. It's like his brain has returned. LOL! 

ANYWAY! More pics...


----------



## Nessa (Mar 26, 2010)

Very pretty dog, i am curious as to what a wolf dog is? I'm thinking a cross with more wolf than dog?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

A wolfdog is any canine with recent wolf blood. Jasper is a mid-content wolfdog - meaning, roughly half wolf.  "Wolfdog" is a more scientifically-correct term for wolf hybrids.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Chickens were flocking around the outside of the fence...









What IS that funny thing you're pointing at me?


















More...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

See the hole I made? Isn't it awesome?









I luvs you, Jolly Ball.









Who told you I is dog?! I run like WOLF! 









More...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

INCOMING!!!









Ahhhhh! Too fast, too fast! Engage the air brake, Captain...!









Safe landing!









More...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

More daring flights of fancy...

Over the dog house again...









Well... I tried!









Pounce!









Cross-country Eventing with wolfdogs is going to be its own sport soon - just wait!









Yes, more...!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

OH NOES!!! (I wish this one wasn't blurry)









Must... save... Jolly Ball!









More...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Sing a happy song to celebrate better days...




























My beautiful friend... so glad I'm sticking it out with you, Jazz Music.









Thank you for looking  I know it was a long one!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I would love to have your set up, but saddly my mother says "no fences!" I am loving the new camera! Im glad Jazz is doing better too.


----------



## lexilu (Jun 26, 2008)

What a wonderful thread. Thank you so much for updating us on Jasper. I've been wondering how he was doing. I just LOVE the "pounce" photo - although each picture is great, it's my fav. So when will we get a Tempo thread?


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

He is beautiful. Are all your dogs indoor or outdoor dogs?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Thanks! 

Jasper is the only one who is, pretty much, completely outdoors (though he gets to come inside on supervised visits too). 

The others are all indoor/outdoor; they are all housetrained and crate-trained, and spend time indoors or outside based on the weather, my schedule, and their need to acclimate to current temps (as sleddogs, this is crucial). I really think they are similar to housedogs that spend the owner's work day in a safe outdoor environment. They are usually all inside, all evening and overnight (except when I'm trying really hard to acclimate them to cold temps for winter, then they sleep outdoors).

So yeah, not a simple answer


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Wonderful pictures and beautiful dogs! LOVE seeing pictures of them. 

I have a Canon Rebel XSi and I still don't think I have the hang of it.  Feel free to share any advice, lol.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh I'm sure by now you've learned nothing is wd proof, lol


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> Oh I'm sure by now you've learned nothing is wd proof, lol


Amen Cindy  

Besides, I think they like things better when they're destroyed!


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

That is so true, Jolly ball actually does make a indestructible ball, its made out of a hard plastic. I got it and gave it to my guys and just because they couldnt destroy it, they refused to touch it after a day or so of having it


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

LOL!!!!! That is awesome!  Funny guys


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm so glad Jazz is doing so much better! I love the howling pictures and the pounce, great pictures! Now we just need to see the rest of your gang!

By the way, I forgot, what was the camera you had before?


----------



## IggyPoot (Mar 30, 2010)

Beautiful beautiful dog! How old is Jasper?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

He's a rescue, so as a rough estimate - probably about 2 years old, maybe a little less? I think he was about a year old when I adopted him last May, give or take a little.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Jazz yoo iz lookin Jazztaztic!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

What great photos! I think I'm in love with Jasper. He is just beautiful!

Welcome to DSlr ownership!!!! Now time to but Photoshop or download gimp and start editing!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

No worries, DM, I've got Photoshop and have the skills to go with it  I've been using PS for over a decade now! I couldn't live without it!

But yeah, can't see going without a DSLR now! When my hubby got home from work, I just had to show him all the awesome features on this thing. I am just in love with the new camera!!!!!

Zim, Jazz has a big goofy grin to thank you for your compliments


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Jasper is looking gorgeous, as usual. Great shots with the new camera! I love how well you've captured him in action without any blurring. I'm going to need to get myself a DSLR one of these days.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


> What great photos! I think I'm in love with Jasper. He is just beautiful!


Sorry DM, I called "dibs" on Jasper the minute I saw him. It was love at first sight! 

And Nik, I saved quite a few of these pictures. I will have lots of pics to use as my wallpaper. He is looking good, and I'm am so glad he is doing better. How is he doing with Bandit? 

The pictures are great. And I feel so special you thought of me when you posted... Thanks for sharing pictures of my favorite fella (don't tell Butch I said that!)


----------



## Firestorm (Feb 21, 2010)

Jasper brings a smile to my face with his playful antics. If I ever decide to get a wolf dog, I'd like one to look similar to him if possible. Which reminds me. It's funny how you mentioned that Jasper was through the winter wolf syndrome.. Even though Keisha is not one (at least we don't think so..), she suddenly stopped becoming grumpy at the second week of March and now she's more playful than ever. 

I still feel baffled as to why she held that aggressive behavior and why she goes through it every winter. The veterinarian I took her to is going to get pricing information for a DNA test on her just to see what she really is, hopefully to find some clues to her odd behavior. Because you know it would be nice to know. 

I still want to hug Jasper. Lol


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Are all your dogs "wolfdogs"? 

Absolutely gorgeous. Stunning really....


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Nope, Jasper is the only confirmed wolfdog. We suspect Willow is a low-content, but such a small amount as to be, pretty much, insignificant except for a few quirks.

Alpha, I think we are actually making headway with Bandit and Jasper! The other day, I put Bandit in a down-stay about 5 feet away from Jasper (with the fence between them - I was on Bandit's side of the fence, Jasper was on the other side). I started working them both in Sits and Downs, alternating and also asking for attention, Look at That! game (where they have to look at each other for a treat), and lots of praise throughout. No one growled! They were able to hold their attention on me and actually relax. I had Bandit and Jasper both in a solid Down by the end of it. I CANNOT believe it.

I'm going to keep this up for a few weeks and see if they relax more. One thing I've been using to my advantage, is that if I take Jasper out of the context where the fight occured (outdoors) and bring him inside, in a crate, he does not react to Bandit at all. If he sees him through a sliding door (we have a sunroom), no reaction. So I've been using that to my advantage ever since I realized it.

To be honest, the damage they inflicted on each other was so bad that I will probably never allow them free with one another again. If I do, I will probably muzzle them, or I'll want to see some seriously consistent recalls, instant drop downs, etc. from both before I'd let them completely loose together. 

Anyway! Huge progress, for sure.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> It's funny how you mentioned that Jasper was through the winter wolf syndrome..


Hey Keisha, I hope your vet has some answers for you! I know it must be baffling.

Anyway, I'm not positive that's what I dealt with with Jasper - in fact, it wasn't really seasonal AGGRESSION, more like anxiety. His mind just was not relaxed. He couldn't focus on training, or on me. He paced constantly. He dropped weight. He had always been difficult, but he started going downhill in October, and everything abruptly ended when the temperatures warmed up - it's truly bizarre. I really think it must be related to seasonal temperament shifting, but of course I can't be sure. Next winter may be telling.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Something odd I noticed, looking at these pics today...

Has anyone else noticed that Jasper's facial markings are phasing out?

Take a look at this pic from the day I brought him home:










Compare that with today's photos. He is losing his undereye mask, and gaining a more defined widow's peak.

Interesting, huh?? I've seen many wolfdogs "phase out" markings as they mature, and even some huskies too. I always find it extremely interesting to watch.

I gotta say though, I miss his old eye mask.  You guys all know I have a huge soft spot for that.  (Just look at Bandit and Tempo!)


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Please please please this tells me we'll be getting more pictures more often   

Forget Twilight (not a fan, either), I'm Team Jasper Wolfdog all the way! What a handsome, stunning guy.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Love the photos!!  I agree with the phasing out markings.. most Huskies I know look vastly different as adults from when they were puppies.

I love the Twilight ref too! LOL! I can't believe how many "Bella"s and "Esme"s I've come across lately!! Must be because of Twilight.. in my neighbourhood alone there's like 3 or 4 Bellas running around all the time


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I know - when I look at Petfinder (I know I shouldn't, LOL), I've been seeing TONS of Esmes and Bellas! I dunno, do people honestly think that naming a dog after a franchise will help it get adopted? 

People always assume I named Jasper after the Twilight character. But actually, his name came about because of a mistake - his kennel tag at the shelter read "Jumper" (aptly fitting) and I misread it as "Jasper" when I glanced at it. It stuck!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Ugh, I dunno, maybe!? Although I really can't picture any adult Twilight fans... the ones that come to mind are silly, girly, 15 year olds... lol. I don't think many of them would be shopping on Petfinder..

I actually really like the name Jasper  But... since Twilight was released, I don't think I'll be naming any of my dogs any name that's in the book... let's see... no Edward, Jacob, Alice (though I LOVE the name Alice)... CULLEN. Lol.


----------



## Maddie'sMomma (Mar 5, 2010)

nekomi said:


> Sing a happy song to celebrate better days...


Jasper is gorgeous! I love this pic.


----------



## Maddie'sMomma (Mar 5, 2010)

lucidity said:


> Ugh, I dunno, maybe!? Although I really can't picture any adult Twilight fans... the ones that come to mind are silly, girly, 15 year olds... lol. I don't think many of them would be shopping on Petfinder..
> 
> I actually really like the name Jasper  But... since Twilight was released, I don't think I'll be naming any of my dogs any name that's in the book... let's see... no Edward, Jacob, Alice (though I LOVE the name Alice)... CULLEN. Lol.


Lol, I'm an adult Twilight fan..... But, I do not act like a 15 year old about it!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I saw this thread yesterday and I was ecstatic to find that Jazz is doing so much better. We were all really worried about him. You can see from the pictures that he's so much more relaxed and happy. And that is GREAT news that they can at least tolerate each other's presence.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Equinox said:


> Please please please this tells me we'll be getting more pictures more often
> 
> Forget Twilight (not a fan, either), I'm Team Jasper Wolfdog all the way! What a handsome, stunning guy.


I agree with you here Equinox! He has to be the most stunning dog on here. I have an affinity for wolves. It has been too long between pictures on here *hint* Nekomi *hint*.

He is one that I would love to pop over and see, along with Aslan, and Mia, and Nubs, and Mira...oh I could go on and on.


----------



## lexilu (Jun 26, 2008)

she suddenly stopped becoming grumpy at the second week of March and now she's more playful than ever. 


I really think it has something to do with Daylight Savings Time. Lexi is a friggin cockapoo. Not an ounce of wolfdog in her. But she went weird on me when me moved the clocks back and only now is her normal sweet self - after we moved the clocks. Any ideas on that one?


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

nekomi said:


> Alpha, I think we are actually making headway with Bandit and Jasper!


Yay! I'm so glad you're making some progress. The pics with the new camera are beautiful. Can't believe what he did to that Jolly ball! I thought Poca was a hard chewer. She's a piker compared to Jasper!



nekomi said:


> Something odd I noticed, looking at these pics today...
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that Jasper's facial markings are phasing out?


I noticed that right away. Just thought it had been so long since I saw a picture of him that I was imagining things. Very interesting.


----------



## yom (Oct 9, 2009)

Great pics! i LOVE the howling ones!! So glad to hear he is doing better!!

Interesting to hear about the season shift in mood. Although Denali seems to have the opposite - all of a sudden his anxiety is getting much worse with the nicer temps


----------

